# Top three tips



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

No doubt this has been done before, but, given your experience what are your top two tips/tricks i.e. 

1.The gadget/adaptation you wouldn't be without. 
2.The most useful tip to tackle storage problems.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

truma cowl remover


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

taildj said:


> 1.The gadget/adaptation you wouldn't be without.


Sat nav.

(Unless you mean something you made yourself ? In that case, the cleft stick used to hold the bed bases up while you rummage round in the locker below . Previous to this, one slip of the small hook used to hold them up and the person rummaging would have been killed.)



> 2.The most useful tip to tackle storage problems.


An Argos canvas tent tidy, hanging from overdoor hooks on the bathroom door ( not inside the bathroom) The pockets of this hold huge numbers of useful things like keys, string, camping cards, pegs, bottle stoppers, torches and so on and stops them getting scattered and lost.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Two tips.
Always place on steering wheel this sign.

GAS TURNED ON

And take Lady P with me. That solves all the problems I am likley to come up across.


DAve p
Edit d p
I am a bit confused re the subject title.
What isyour third tip.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

gadget - refillable bottles
storage tip - you only need half the clothes you thing you need.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Adaptation: refillable gas cylinders - saves me lifting them out of a cupboard inside the garage, then out of the garage; much worse lifting the full ones in again!

Storage tip: I've IKEA storage boxes and lids under the beds and, more importantly, I draw a plan showing 4 or 6 areas (front, middle, rear and inner/outer) and write in each block what's there (bedding/towels/clothes/toiletry etc).

I know from experience that while I pack things away I say 'Oh yes, I won't forget that' and next time I'm looking for it, I have! So consulting the plan makes life much more relaxed!

Things do tend to migrate over a long trip and if you remember to update the plan you're doing well!



drcotts said:


> storage tip - you only need half the clothes you thing you need.


I'd certainly agree with that. Doesn't stop me taking them though, just in case!


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*top three tips*

rubber gloves, for when everybody goes number 2's at once and i need to put my hand into cassette toilet and shovel it along !

anti slip matting for all the kids bits on the table, when hubby shows me how good the brakes are (why do men do that)?

anything waterproof for holidaying in this country.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*top three tips*

rubber gloves, for when everybody goes number 2's at once and i need to put my hand into cassette toilet and shovel it along !

anti slip matting for all the kids bits on the table, when hubby shows me how good the brakes are (why do men do that)?

anything waterproof for holidaying in this country.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: top three tips*



chickann said:


> rubber gloves, for when everybody goes number 2's at once and i need to put my hand into cassette toilet and shovel it along !
> 
> anti slip matting for all the kids bits on the table, when hubby shows me how good the brakes are (why do men do that)?
> 
> anything waterproof for holidaying in this country.


Ughhhhhh information too far.

Top tip - no shoes no poos.

Best gadget - has to be the pure mini dab radio (or could be the collapsible colander from Aldi) or the levelling blocks or the external silver screens (do they classify as a gadget?)

Best solution to storage problems - a place for everything and everything In it's place. Choose what you want to take with you then dump two thirds of it - anything that is posher than jeans and a t shirt will not be worn.

Milly


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

1. External screens, plastic watering can, sat nav, sense of humour
2. One of those bags that you can put bedding etc in and then suck the air out of, they work well for clothes as well.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

1.The gadget/adaptation you wouldn't be without. 
2.The most useful tip to tackle storage problems.[/quote]

Answer to 2} The Wife

Answer to 1} The toilet

My third preference which you don't mention [ bit confused there] would have to be the telly, never used in summer but on long drawn out snuggly nights this time of year I think it's good entertainment,coupled with the odd crate of wine.  Perfik!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*tips*

Tom Tom and Gaslow cylinders, both brilliant and convenient


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think the most useful tip for me is keeping an accurate log of all the places we visit/stay, and whether we like it. Very handy when back in an area to either stay or avoid a second time around, or even refer back to as a reminder of places we have visited.

The handiest gadget was keeping the rubbery matting we used to use in the awning when caravanning. It is lightweight, and now used cut to size in all the cupboards to avoid rattles when travelling.

The bread crate bases come in handy on soft ground too!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Two tips from me are (I'm thinking) :? 

Non slip mats

And if you lower your corner steadies (Legs) I put the handle I use on the Drivers seat as a Reminder.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sat Nav, Solar system,spare toilet cassette, twin gas bottles


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Top gadget - an inverter to charge up the laptop, phones etc. "nd top gadget - an electric hotplate to save our gas when on hook up.

Top storage - putting shelves in both the wardrobes - I don't have the sort of clothes that ever need hanging up while travelling and I can fit all the clothes I need for a whole year away in there now.

One my wish list are refillable gas bottles - though in the Baltics and the Balkans there always seems to be a chap who'll plonk some LPG in our exchange only bottles!

Lesley x


----------



## schojac (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi,

tip;
excluding emergency stuff - if it's not been used this year get rid.

Gadget; 
hand cranked barbecue blower £4.00; I prefer the traditional approach.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*top three tips*



TR5 said:


> I think the most useful tip for me is keeping an accurate log of all the places we visit/stay, and whether we like it. Very handy when back in an area to either stay or avoid a second time around, or even refer back to as a reminder of places we have visited.
> 
> The handiest gadget was keeping the rubbery matting we used to use in the awning when caravanning. It is lightweight, and now used cut to size in all the cupboards to avoid rattles when travelling.
> 
> The bread crate bases come in handy on soft ground too!


keeping a log is a top idea, i bought a map and have been writing bits of information on it as we go along, tight roads, good beach, pub, pub oh and pub plus a note book to keep a log of stuff we need, didn't need etc, keeps the kids amused as well, we compare notes at the end of it all.


----------

